# 1966 lemans center console



## showmeman (May 30, 2017)

I'm trying to remove the center console in a 1966 Pontiac Lemans. Preparing to replace the carpet. 

I'm struggling to get the Black collar off the shifter. It seems to unscrew some but will not come off. This needs to be removed before the console will lift off.

any ideas?

thanks
kevin


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Once you have the chrome top release button unscrewed/off the black plastic knob should screw right off.
Might try gently pulling up while unscrewing to assist thread alignment that may be worn. 

If by chance it breaks they are avail;


----------



## showmeman (May 30, 2017)

GTOJunior - You da man!!! - worked great. Thanks


----------

